# micromax andro a60 unofficial thread-root



## borax12 (Dec 22, 2010)

*micromax andro a60 unofficial thread-root,battery problem fix,solution*

hey people...i know you people are thinking why this sucky phone needs and official thread but here i am with this thread...coz i believe that apart from the resitive screen nothing suckes in this case....

the phone works like a charm and i also was able to root the phone  
here is the thread on xda-micromax andro a60 unofficial thread-root - xda-developers
(i am so happy being the first person to root it.....yay!!!)and that threadis also mine(the one at xda)

so hope it helps...

battery problem soultion-same thread as earlier-*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10008609#post10008609

PS:review is coming soon

and yeah it feels good to be back after such a long time


my blog post-*techturning.blogspot.com/2011/01/micromax-rooting-and-battery-problem.html....please subscribe to the feeds if you want updates on the tech and android world


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ Micromax A60 is a good mobile for first time smartphone buyers, specially school & college students that want Android without having any specific idea what Android is 

but a upgrade to 2.2 will be good for the mobile as the Froyo running (with capacitive screen) Huawei IDEOS coming this month (heard rumors).


----------



## borax12 (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah thats true....but i will try and port the cyanogen 6 to this handset(build android 2.1 update 1 ERE27)...

so lets hope the compilation works around fine...but that would definitely take another month or so....and yeah this phone is a killer deal for its price....but only problem is the resistive screen but otherwise....good hardware....


----------



## noja (Dec 24, 2010)

how much does it cost.


----------



## borax12 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey This phone costs 6800 ...and I swear no bargaining is possible on this handset....


----------



## marcos (Dec 25, 2010)

hey ..i got this phone..but i cant access the android market..
how do you hard reset this phone?


----------



## borax12 (Dec 26, 2010)

For accessing the market you need to have an active data packet connection, if you have gprs access......then long  press on the screen and select widgets and then click on power control widget and add it to your homescreen....then select the third icon from left..then You Will be able to access net features.... 
for The second query...first of all why do you need to hard reset....but If You are left  with no option...then press menu button, the touch sensitive one, and select privacy and select factory reset option


----------



## imgame2 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok here is my question .. is there a easy way to set up the 3G connection ; many phones seems to have a problem with 3G/Gprs setup .. cos an Android phone is no use of me without 3G


----------



## rsk11584 (Jan 5, 2011)

please tell us more about this phone this sure is a attention grabber thread... Let us know the features of the phone , wifi, gps how they work, etc etc.... and what can you achieve by rooting? I installed zroot on my galaxy 551 but hesitating to root it, as I dont know what can be done by rooting the phone....


----------



## borax12 (Jan 12, 2011)

@ingame2-3g setup will not be a manual process in case of all leading telecom networks....as the data apns of all brands are directly passed over through their sim in case of android phones....just make sure the data connection is on and the network mode is selcted to 3g umts and gsm both

@rsk11584-hey more about this phone is coming in a few days...i am through with my exams so no all towrds android is what i have planned out ahead.....regarding the features of this phone...i have mentioned the link of the specifications of this phone in the xda thread linked also the wifi and the t3g work absolutely fine ....rooting has a lot of advantages.....

like
-1.changing the bootanimation from the stock to custom
2.full nandroid backup of sytem through the custom recovery(not available in micromax right now but hopefully it will come soon)
3.root access apps like anreboot -which allows you to directly boot into the recovery from the desktop widget....

and much more....though rooting voids your warranty but it brings to the house a lot more


----------

